# Snorkeling and other stuff near Waikoloa



## laynemiller (Jul 29, 2009)

We are staying at Bay Club at Waikoloa from Nov. 7-14. It is our first visit to Hawaii. What can we expect for weather and what activities are close to us? We love snorkeling but are trying to avoid very expensive activities. We enjoying history, the outdoors and eating good food. Suggestions? I appreciate TUG and have used it for every trip we have taken in the last two years and appreciate your advise and expertise.:whoopie:


----------



## ricoba (Jul 29, 2009)

.....Four Simple Words.....Hapuna...&...Mauna Kea......Beaches!


----------



## Luanne (Jul 29, 2009)

We just got home from a week in Kona and a week at the Bay Club. We love Hapuna Beach.  I've heard it's good for snorkeling, but I've never tried it there.  We tend to do our snorkeling when we're staying in Kona at Kahalu'u Beach Park.

The King's and Queen's Shops both have quite a bit of free entertainment.  You can check their website for the schedule.

http://waikoloabeachresort.com/big-island-shopping

There are also free hula shows at the Shops at Mauna Lani.  There is information on their website as well.

http://www.shopsatmaunalani.com/

It's always fun to go over to the Hilton, walk around the grounds, ride the tram and/or boats and visit the dolphins.   We would walk over in the morning, but there is also a free shuttle that picks up at the Bay Club and does drop offs at the Hilton as well as the King's & Queen's shops.

I would also suggest buying a copy of The Big Island Revealed.  Lots of great information there.


----------



## timesharejunkie4 (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi Layne
Probably the best snorkeling I've done anywhere is on the Big Island. Kahuluu, just south of Kona, lots to see in waist deep water and its free! Another great place is Place of Refuge, further south of Kona, there is a parking fee but its minimal. I realize these sites are not real close to where you'll be but they're certainly worth the drive and the price is right!


----------



## lolibeachgirl (Jul 31, 2009)

I stayed at the Bay Club in 2004, and it was a great place to stay, just too far away from the ocean for a view, if that's important to you.  But the grounds were nice and the room was spacious for 2 people.  I hardly spent any time other than to sleep and eat, because there is so much to do on Big I.  Definitely get the Big Island Revealed.  

I agree about Hapuna and Mauna Kea beaches, just get to the Mauna Kea beach parking lot early, as they only give a limited number of passes and they usually run out by 10am.

The golf at the Beach course at Waikoloa is fabulous as well.  Have a great time in paradise!


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jul 31, 2009)

I decided that my favorite is 69 beach. I can't remember the road you turn from the highway, but it is before Hapuna and there are lots of cars parked there, so it is easy to find. It has lots of shade, lots of different little alcoves and lots of fish close in as well as further out.
Liz


----------



## philemer (Aug 1, 2009)

Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> I decided that my favorite is 69 beach. I can't remember the road you turn from the highway, but it is before Hapuna and there are lots of cars parked there, so it is easy to find. It has lots of shade, lots of different little alcoves and lots of fish close in as well as further out.
> Liz



69 beach, aka Waialea Bay.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Aug 1, 2009)

Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> I decided that my favorite is 69 beach. I can't remember the road you turn from the highway, but it is before Hapuna and there are lots of cars parked there, so it is easy to find. It has lots of shade, lots of different little alcoves and lots of fish close in as well as further out.  Liz



I can't find my "blue book" to look this up, but my recollection is that it's called the 69 beach not for why folks might think (get your minds out of the gutters   ) but because it is at (or near) the 69 milepost.  So that would be the best landmark to look for in the absence of the name of the road or some better indicator.


----------



## laynemiller (Aug 1, 2009)

Thank you for the great information. It's incredible to me to think it's possible to ask questions about most places you'd ever want to visit and get quick, detailed information. Thanks! This is our first visit to Hawaii and we're very excited. Given that we're located at Waikoloa (Hilton Bay Club at Waikoloa), any "do not miss" activities you'd recommend?
Layne


----------



## daventrina (Aug 1, 2009)

laynemiller said:


> .This is our first visit to Hawaii and we're very excited. Given that we're located at Waikoloa (Hilton Bay Club at Waikoloa), any "do not miss" activities you'd recommend?
> Layne


The *Malama                  Petroglyph Trail *is just down the street and worth a visit.

http://www.hawaiiweb.com/hawaii/html/sites/malama_petroglyph_trail.html

While it is not in Waikoloa, it would just be wrong to go to the Big Island and not see 
*Pu`uhonua o Honaunau National Historical Park* 
http://www.nps.gov/puho
While you're at Honaunau, some of the best snorkeling on the Island is at 2-step next door...
http://www.shorediving.com/Earth/Hawaii/TBI/Place_of_Refuge/index.htm
.

Get the Big Island Revealed...
http://www.wizardpub.com/bigisland/bigisland.html


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Aug 1, 2009)

I know the 69 beach is based on pole markers, but those are below the highway, so if you look at a map and find the turn off before Hapuna that goes to a road closer to the ocean, that should be it. Friends who come from north of Hapuna turn down the Hapuna Rd and then drive south on that road to get to this beach, so if you are coming north, you would turn on a road before Hapuna and drive north.
Liz


----------



## Mimi (Aug 1, 2009)

daventrina said:


> While it is not in Waikoloa, it would just be wrong to go to the Big Island and not see
> *Pu`uhonua o Honaunau National Historical Park*
> http://www.nps.gov/puho
> While you're at Honaunau, some of the best snorkeling on the Island is at 2-step next door...
> ...



2-step AKA Place of Refuge, as mentioned in a previous post. Great snorkeling here as well as Kahalu'u Beach Park!


----------



## UWSurfer (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm really surprised no one mentioned "A" Bay there.  It's VERY accessible and is one of the HGVC shuttle stops from Bay Club...or maybe a 15 - 20 minute walk.  Very close to the resorts and hard to miss.

Lots of fish, turtles and interesting things to see very close in...and FREE.  I spent nearly every day snorkling &/or swimming across A-Bay when were were there in April 2008.


----------



## ricoba (Aug 3, 2009)

UWSurfer said:


> I'm really surprised no one mentioned "A" Bay there.  It's VERY accessible and is one of the HGVC shuttle stops from Bay Club...or maybe a 15 - 20 minute walk.  Very close to the resorts and hard to miss.
> 
> Lots of fish, turtles and interesting things to see very close in...and FREE.  I spent nearly every day snorkling &/or swimming across A-Bay when were were there in April 2008.



I did not mention A Bay, which is the closest, simply because I love Hapuna so much more!!!


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Aug 3, 2009)

All the Hawaiian beaches are free.
Liz


----------

